
Confessions of a “Stroke Surgeon” [video] - troydavis
https://www.facebook.com/SeattleScienceFoundation/videos/526470751515165/
======
troydavis
This neurosurgeon talks about his experience learning the craft, why his
location in Memphis is a geographic hub of stroke treatment (1m45s), mistakes
the industry makes (6m0s), and treatments that were based on expected outcomes
but didn't work out. It's fairly accessible to laypeople.

------
rstuart4133
Wow. I normally don't go for video's, but I'm glad I looked at this one. This
is master craftsman porn - one of the top guys on the planet talking about his
craft.

------
boiler_up800
Wow. Amazing lecture and visuals. Just stunning.

------
el_don_almighty
A great find

